# crypt ID please



## nilocg (Sep 14, 2010)

I believe that I purchased this plant as being C. Wendtii, but several people of said that they dont believe that it is. Can anyone confirm what exactly the plants are? These are obvioiusly emersed grown.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

Looks like willisi or willisi x lucens.

Here is willisi x lucens


----------



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

I am also Interested to see exactly what it is. I have a Crypt that looks just like the ones you have and Ive never had a positive ID on them.

also, where is that growing? Is it all planted in an open bed of soil in a tank?


----------



## illustrator (Jul 18, 2010)

wait until it flowers ...


----------



## ferchu22 (Oct 27, 2007)

Yes, it's quite similar to what I have named as c. lucens, or some kind of hybrid.
Regards,


----------

